# How slow does moss grow.



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I know different sites will describe moss as growing slow or very slow. I've had both Weeping and Star Moss in my tank for over 3 weeks. They are 15 and 18 inches below a T-8 15W light.They both seem to still be green but as far as I can tell there has been no growth at all.

Also, has anybody else ordered Cryptocoryne wendtii tropica or any other Crypt from AquaticMagic. They tell you the plants are going to arrive as just little nubs with no leaves and roots and that they'll start to grow in 1 to 2 weeks. Well it's been over 3 weeks and no sign of them at all. I've been wondering if my substrate is too coarse, it's about 1/8 inch, but there was no mention of what size to use. I'm thinking of digging them up to see what they look like.

DLH


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I know I should have asked here first. I never thought about the legality of it. What I did worry about, was bringing some exotic disease into my tank. And that part about the Star Moss really raises my blood pressure. That's not the phrase I would like to use. As far as the Weeping Moss goes, I'm in the process of researching the different light options out there.

You have to admit that they do have a pretty website.

DLH


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

aquariumplants.com is a good site to get plants at. Everything I ordered was healthy and in good shape.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

scooterlady said:


> aquariumplants.com is a good site to get plants at. Everything I ordered was healthy and in good shape.


Yes. I've been to that site many times to look at plants but I think I'm going to have to do more than just "window shop" there.

DLH


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

My experience with moss and AquaMagic has been as follows...

Java Moss from the LFS started blowing up after about a month of acclimation. Tons of new, bright green tips and growth. Even my moss wall I started with it is starting to really fill in. 

Christmas Moss from AquaMagic started to acclimate but then died off suddenly. My second round of Christmas Moss from AM is going through it's acclimation stage right now but seems to be fairing rather well.

Flame Moss from AM took about a month as well to acclimate. But it's doing rather well right now. It's readily growing though refuses to grasp on to anything which I find very odd. 

All of my items from AM arrived looking very brown and appearing to be in poor shape. For the most part I've been happy with them. The only thing I've run into is a huge outbreak of green hair algae but that's hard to track down the actual cause as it could have come from anywhere. Oh, also my mosses have all needed to be thoroughly cleaned. So much debris in them when they first arrive. 

Good luck with your mosses and sorry about the deception on the Star Moss. It looks so amazing in pictures and I wish it really truly was an aquatic plant.


----------

